# Question for "gunrunnerjohn";AC to DC



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn: I figure you would be the best to ask for the following:

Interested in running some new Lionel A/F AC on DC. I know your not a A/F man but my questions should apply to Lionel "O" also. All I want to do is "pure" running; not concerned with built in whistles or any of the modern day extras. eg: railsounds;couplers, and etc. OK here we go:

1)I'm told that most of the modern can motors will run on AC or DC; correct?

2)If I by-pass the electronic "e-unit" and apply the DC direct to the motor; is this OK?

3)Have you tried any of the above? Just need your opinion.

Why would I want to do this?? From what I'm told and what I have experienced DC running is a lot smoother more control then AC. 

Thanks in advance--Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I've seen a number of 2-rail locomotives that apply DC directly to the motors, so it's certainly possible. Since I don't have a 2-rail setup, my testing after a repair is 5 feet of straight Gargraves track on the bench, but they appear to run fine with my limited testing.

You are correct, for straight DC running, you can take all the other electronics out and wire the motors directly to the track power.


----------

